
Show HN: Caller Notes, desktop app that pops up during a call with shared notes - stenius
http://callernotesapp.com
======
digital_ins
this is very interesting. Some thoughts:

1\. Have you thought of building a Salesforce integration? That would really
boost the $ value your use cases 2\. On that note, there's another app that's
on the same page of ShowHN - Newest, as yours: SalesPatron. You should
consider reaching out to them to integrate 3\. Better graphics on your webpage
please :-) 4\. There are a LOT of apps out there that sync your phone with
your computer so that you get desktop notifications when someone calls / texts
you. Consider reaching out to their devs to see how interested they'd be to
have their app send yours a phone number when someone calls.

------
stenius
Made this for personal use to handle interview calls but should be good for a
small businesses or other hackers that can make use of it too. It's in the
early stages but open source so you can expand it to fit your needs and
environment.

------
cypherg
you should make a management tool for customizing the client remotely per
inbound DID

